# VAMPIRE VALENTINES 2014! Who will bite?



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*ARE YOU FEELING A CHILLY SENSATION FROM THE TOP OF YOUR CRANIUM TO THE TIP OF YOUR FIBULA? DO YOU SUFFER FROM COLD-HEART SYNDROME SOON AFTER THE NEW YEAR ARRIVES? DO THE FRIGID FINGERS OF WINTER GRIP YOUR THROAT... uh hem, Uh I mean GRIP YOUR THOUGHTS AND CAUSE YOU TO WONDER IF YOU WILL EVER FEEL THE WARM SENSATION OF THE HOT SUN ON YOUR FACE EVER AGAIN? 

Well then -- it MUST BE TIME ONCE AGAIN FOR VAMPIRE VALENTINES - 2014! 
 Take a bite out of your winter doldrums and share the love - just in time for Valentines's Day! 

It's fun - easy - and a great way to warm up your winter! 

Here is how it works:
Post in this thread if you wish to exchange valentine greetings with other Halloween Forum members., and indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of valentines you wish to send out. (It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought. We love them all!) 
Then exchange addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange valentines, and have fun!

Deadline for mailing is February 10th. Here's wishing the next few weeks of winter will be a little bit warmer thanks to sharing the love by exchanging Vampire Valentines! 

NOW - let the biting begin! Buwaa ha haaaa! *


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll bite! I could do 20 or so.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll bite! I'd love to


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in...love this.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*
I will indeed bite! Buwaa ha haaaa!*


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanna play! No limit, will mail anywhere! Please PM me!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you know I will bite!!! I am in! Just PM and I'll send a bite. Plus Silver Lady would like to join as well.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have your address..... somewhere.



beautifulnightmare said:


> I wanna play! No limit, will mail anywhere! Please PM me!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for starting this HallowSusieBoo!!!  Excited for this  
I'm definitely in, no limit and will send anywhere!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will send out some PMs too. Once the majority of the move is finished. Everything is packed!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

we need more card makers!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I need to plans on what I am making, but sick right now. blah.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

look forward to seeing the cards you guys get


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me too but where is everyone??


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

It's my year to stop lurking so I'll bite  No limits and will send anywhere.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay! DontBlink that's the way to do it! Just be brave and jump in  I believe I have a Valentine here with your name on it!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't believe how quiet this is. Where are all of the card makers?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm in ! 10 to 15 limit


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Halloween Valentine's Day


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I know! where is everyone? I hope it will not be as small as it was last year.



Araniella said:


> Can't believe how quiet this is. Where are all of the card makers?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

So, far, I do not think I have a limit.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

i am so in! looking forward to this.....

will pm everybody involved with this tomorrow....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Didn't know a Valentine card exchange went on here.....


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I will bite not too hard!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Weren't too many that did this last year either. I love these card exchanges...like a surprise every day in the mail box.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

cant wait to get some hallontines cards!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Come and join the fun!



Bethany said:


> Didn't know a Valentine card exchange went on here.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spooky McWho said:


> I will bite not too hard!


but I will bite!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Took a hiatus from the boards decided to peek in to see what happening and what do I find a new Card Exchange, The Halloween one is so fun so why not try a vampire Valentine.... I'm in.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

forgot to mention that i don't have a card limit.......


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

come on people! join the fun!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Thank you for starting this HallowSusieBoo!!!  Excited for this
> I'm definitely in, no limit and will send anywhere!


*
Hallow and my pleasure! I know we all need a little boost this time of year. Somehow - the valentine exchange has been serving that purpose now since 2010 and thanks to those who have helped keep it going when I was unable…. and you know who you are! BOO!!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> cant wait to get some hallontines cards!!!!!!!!!



*"hallontines cards!" Luv it! Or howzabout Valenfangs Cards?! lol
*
*Keep biting everyone - this time of year needs a little something to get the blood moving… and oh BTW - you can include chocolate! wink *


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

now im getting excited to find blood red cards in my mailbox!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's my first card exchange so I'm super excited! like a month full of surprise gifts  love making my fellow haunters smile


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

anymore peeps !!!!! join in the fun!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have always enjoy the fun of exchanging Halloween Valentine cards ever since I have join Halloween Forum.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bite bite bite bite bite!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I think i finally found the design for my cards.....but that may change..hahaha


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, I've have had a ton of stuff going on, and haven't seen a lot of the boards lately, and then I come back to this great surprise. It sounds like a lot of fun. I'd love to get in on this. I have no limit, and can mail anywhere.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a bunch of Valentines done for you guys but want to wait til the first of Feb to mail them 
My 7 year old daughter said Mom, you are kind of a weirdo, haha....She didn't get the hearts and spiders and skulls....Valentines day is about love Mommy not scaring people, I said not on Halloween forum its not that's how we show our love around here!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks Susie for the heads up. I love this exchange. I think I have done this every year. sorry guys, mine will be store bought. so if you want home made, it won't be this year. they will be like last years. hope some of you don't mind.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Store bought, or hand made....love them ALL!! They're just fun surprises in the mail box every day.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i got my cards from zazzle!,so everyone can be bezazzled!
i'm not crafty either


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got 2 requests already. they are for sures. I gotta go through this thread and see who all is signed up and pm them. oh, and I like all cards. I have every card I've ever gotten from the valentines to the Halloween ones. I did 2 reapers this year, so I bowed out of the Halloween card exchange. so I'm ready, bring them on.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Keep signing up!
Izz not a chore
For Vampy Valentines
You vill vant MORE!
**

Boo!*


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

anymore biters!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just PM me if you wanna exchange cards. I don't mind which cards I get.. Home-made or store brought. I enjoy them all and so does Silver Lady (my Mom)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am still here (under this pile of boxes)! Moving is hard work, and I can't wait to give the new mail person a workout thanks to the HF! I love exchanging cards, any kind of cards! It makes these cold winters days so much better finding treasures in the mailbox!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I excepted 5 requests, and I sent 8 requests. fun fun fun


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am still here (under this pile of boxes)! Moving is hard work, and I can't wait to give the new mail person a workout thanks to the HF! I love exchanging cards, any kind of cards! It makes these cold winters days so much better finding treasures in the mailbox!!!


That is exactly what they are beautifulnightmare, little treasures, a smile in an envelope


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Chomping this one up the ... Open to more cards PM us


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got some stamps today for my card making! Haven't settled on a design yet. There is still time, if anyone wants to join in on the fun!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am having trouble with my design. I hope I do not have to change it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I am having trouble with my design. I hope I do not have to change it.


You're not the only one having issues. I have 3 cards on my computer I've come up with all based on the same elements. Problem is Frog and I can't agree on witch (which) one we like best. I like one better he likes the other no wait now he like that other one better, no wait maybe that one. Of course it's never the one I like best. Might end up sending the one either of us likes best.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

lets all remember that the price of stamps will go up on the 26th so if you do not have forever stamps get those makeup stamps!
i have to get some make up stamps as zazzle did not have the new postage yet!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone else wanna bite?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

why not use all three of them anyway??



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> You're not the only one having issues. I have 3 cards on my computer I've come up with all based on the same elements. Problem is Frog and I can't agree on witch (which) one we like best. I like one better he likes the other no wait now he like that other one better, no wait maybe that one. Of course it's never the one I like best. Might end up sending the one either of us likes best.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I've heard back from everyone but one. that makes 13 so far. anyone else?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! very excited about the Card exchanged I think I PMed everyone!! if not please send me a message!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

made two cards last night, but there weren't creepy or twisted just plain v-day. I am having trouble finding a design. I have to put some more thought into them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have to tell you a little story. For those who are getting a card from me and my mom too...... 

My husband and I, one day, last year, were fighting allllll day along over something we had a disagreement on. I had been mad the whole day. I was still mad when I was making supper. Well, my husband came to me while I was chopping veggies, to give me a hug.... My mother happen to walk in that moment and actually took a picture. Sooo, what you will see is not staged at all. This is a real picture and I was having some evil thoughts. Mom and I thought that I should tell you guys a little story to explain the card you will receive in the mail...... I hope you guys will get a kick outta that picture.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, i'm getting a card from you. you have my curiosity up now. hmm, can't imagine what it looks like. sorry you guys were fighting all day long. sweet he wanted to give you a hug though.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

will be preparing my cards soon to post and have to get make up stamps!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah, he is sweet like that. but that day, I couldn't tell you what we were fighting about. I only remember Mom laughing herself sick and taking a pic.


hallorenescene said:


> nowhining, i'm getting a card from you. you have my curiosity up now. hmm, can't imagine what it looks like. sorry you guys were fighting all day long. sweet he wanted to give you a hug though.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> why not use all three of them anyway??



Oh I don't know... I guess I could but then I'd have to ponder witch (which) one to send to who.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stinker, send one of each to me. i will appreciate all. 
now i've heard back from everyone. i need to get stamps


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have eleven so far! Now to start thinking of ideas!!!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I recently sent out double messages once from home and once from my mobile If you are experiencing a sense of deja vu I apologize apparently my brain is frozen along with everything around me.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

all of mine are a little different. don't get mad at my guys


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Too much going on right now to participate but NOWHINING's card does have me intrigued.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to all my future valentines. even got my stamps today. yippee


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog and I have made our choice and going to start putting them together this evening... so last call to be added to my list...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got my makeup stamps should be sealed and mailed by this weekend


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

don't worry guys, you will get my cards and will appreciate the hard work I put into it. LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone else planning to bite? Or is it just us this year? Poor guys, you are missing out the fun!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in, did it last year and it was great. I still have my pink heart soap I got! No limit and will send anywhere.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am working on my cards . Anyone else want to exchange with me?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

*cards*

Getting excited about receiving Valentine cards!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am totally maxed out already and I got my cards finished last week. I am keeping it small this year. Everyone is getting a different card. They are very cutesy. Mostly. However, the inside is a little harsh. So I hope I don't offend anyone. LOL. I think I might mail them Monday. NOWHINING, I cannot wait to see your card. haha.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i will be mailing out my hallontines cards on monday!!!!!
so excited to get happy greetings in the mail from my HF fiends


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallowmas, i love you called them hallotines.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

don't worry guys you will see my card soon. Until then... who's biting??


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i wish i could say that i came up with that myself but its from killerpumpkins.com , that's the card design that i got happy hallontines day!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mailing mine on Monday as well


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will mail mine as soon as I get to a printer that has ink for me to print... hahah geesh don't worry. soon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallamas, I'm pretty sure I gave valentines one year that killerpumpkin sold me. they were some fine valentines.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully will be sending mine out tomorrow, if not, on Monday.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

All Valentines went out today!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm getting my valentines ready to send out on monday - I didn't get to print out what I wanted for the cards because a lizard got stuck in my printer (EW!), so until I get it fixed, I'm printerless....so alas, I must get creative with store bought stuff. That's okay, though, cause I have a bunch of ideas for next year now too!

Can't wait to see valentines in my mailbox.....this is the first time in years that I've actually looked forward to Valentines Day!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm getting my valentines ready to send out on monday - I didn't get to print out what I wanted for the cards because a lizard got stuck in my printer (EW!), so until I get it fixed, I'm printerless....so alas, I must get creative with store bought stuff. That's okay, though, cause I have a bunch of ideas for next year now too!
> 
> Can't wait to see valentines in my mailbox.....this is the first time in years that I've actually looked forward to Valentines Day!


*
Who needs a working printer when you can simply send your valentines out as squished lizards?! LOL...BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all YE fellow Vampy Vampire Valentinos! Your mailboxes shall soon be filling with a few love bites from your fellow HF boils and ghouls. Please try your best to get all those Hallontines in the mail by the February 10th dead (but not forgotten) line. Even that will be, as Sweeney Todd says "cutting things a bit close..." 

Hope everyone enjoys sharing the love and thanks to all who took a bite out of this years wintry chill to warm things up! BOO! *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I have Tuesday off, I hope to send mine out then.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got our cards into the PO on Thursday. Frog and I were out on the coast for a little night clamming and searching out a few new cemetery geocaches during the day... one of our other many hobbies is geocaching... www.geocaching.com to find out more. So woke to pounding surf loud seals and the normal rainy day Thursday morning and said humm what a great day for a little drive up to a new part of the coast for us and look a cemetery cache is way up there to boot. So off to the "Twilight" zone we headed... so check out the Postmark. It should be from the little vampire infested "Twilight" town of Forks, WA..... Didn't get to stay long, just long enough to walk through the Cemetery, pop into the PO to mail our stuff and have Frog ponder all the Twilight signs.... Apparently he had no clue about the Twilight tie in that Forks had. As we're driving through town he's like what's up with all the Twilight??? Twilight cafe, Twilight gifts, even Twilight tours... I'm like you got to be kidding you really don't know? Finally clued him in and he had one of those duhhhhaaa moments, ... At least I didn't have to clue him in on all the number 12 signs hanging everywhere... Seahawk fans... 12th man... Super Bowl thing.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

did any of you ever hear back from spooky mcwho or dbruner?


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

JustWhisper I have you on my list, will send you a PM


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I did not partake, but look forward to seeing what you guys share.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll bite!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Spooky. Got your PM. My cards are going out tomorrow. I may have to go to the PO to mail them though as I suspect most of mine will need extra postage. They are kind of thick.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Ihavenotstartedatallyet.butdontworrysoon......


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay! I got my first card today from stinker bell and frog prince.. I love it. And I didn't want to lose the confetti so I glued them inside the card. Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got my first card from stinkerbelle and frog prince today too. I love it. jw, I glue my confetti too. but on this card, I think I will glue it on the back, or inside. I don't know, I guess because of the way it's made, I didn't want to mess up the inside

thanks you guys.


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got mine all addressed and will take them to the post office tomorrow - a couple days later than planned (and I don't even have a great reason like kmeyer1313's lizard in the printer!). Hopefully you'll all still get them on time even though they have to cross the border


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

We got ours from spookybella and the frog prince. Very cute! (pumpkinqueen29)


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got one also from stinker bell and frog prince thank you!
love the dark shadows message!!!!!!!
P.S. 
my cats loved the heart confettii!!!!!!
got mine mailed today .... yay!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

got one from stinkerbell and frog prince yesterday. Love it


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad to see they are getting to their destinations and the local "twilight" ers didn't detour them in some way. 

Forks is way up there in the middle of NO PLACE Washington. Literally there is only one main road leading in and out of town and it's surrounded but woods and more woods for miles and miles. I'm surprised the area vampires and werewolves still have something to snack on out there. HUMMM good this we were up there in board daylight and on a newish moon... they might have liked our new blood...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stinker, I think I'm never going that direction. 
got another card today. thanks pumpkin king and queen. it's electrifying


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got the card from StinkerbellnFrogPrince! Made me do a happy dance! Thanks


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been out of touch the last few weeks with family in town. I pm'd everyone who posted here. I understand if I'm too late for most of you! Anyone who pm's me to exchange I am working on them this weekend and will send them out by Monday, Feb 10th.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got mine all addressed and ready to send. they will go out tomorrow.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I also received my card from Halloween King and Queen. A very cute card. Thanks so much. 

I was just noticing how many different ways we have spelled, or actually misspelled, stinkerbell's name. LOL. My misspelling was a result of autocorrect. I bet others were too. Haha. 

Hopefully you will start receiving my cards today or tomorrow. I hope none of them arrive postage due. Oh my!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got one from pumpkinking and queen today !!!
thank you!!!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - Thank you so much for the card! I loved it and loved the confetti!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I received my card from kmeyer. It is so cute and reminded me of grade school when we exchanged cards. Still today when I see them in the stores I want to grab a box and send them to somebody. Thanks for the happy memory.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got one from pumpkin king and queen! Love it! 

I got stamps today! More than halfway done making cards. I am really enjoying making them! I hope y'all will likey!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just whisper we received your card today! Loved it. We also received one more but for the life of me I can't recall who so I will look again and give a proper thanks later. 


JustWhisper said:


> I also received my card from Halloween King and Queen. A very cute card. Thanks so much.
> 
> I was just noticing how many different ways we have spelled, or actually misspelled, stinkerbell's name. LOL. My misspelling was a result of autocorrect. I bet others were too. Haha.
> 
> Hopefully you will start receiving my cards today or tomorrow. I hope none of them arrive postage due. Oh my!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I was just noticing how many different ways we have spelled, or actually misspelled, stinkerbell's name. LOL.


Heck, whatever you call me just don't call me late for dessert..... make sure it has extra chocolate and REAL whipped cream.

Just got 2 cards from Sakigirl and the Pumpkin king & queen... haven't open them yet waiting for my prince to come.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpkinqueen. Sometimes I think I am drunk when I post. I just noticed I wrote Halloween king and queen. Sorry. But I am glad you liked the card.


I just realized why I did that. I had just read hallorenescene's post again and that was the name stuck in my head. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got my cards mailed yesterday, all except the Canada one. I needed a special stamp for that one. I got it mailed today. 
I received 2 cards today from kmeyers. monster high! I love monster high. if I had money, I'd buy up a heap load of monster high dolls. they are so cool looking, and the other card, well, that gel bug cling is adorning my car window. good thing I read...do not eat, gel cling. I thought it was a yummy gummy at first. lol. thank you guys for the cute cards


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm getting my valentines ready to send out on monday -
> 
> Can't wait to see valentines in my mailbox.....this is the first time in years that I've actually looked forward to Valentines Day!


The other card we received yesterday was from Kmeyer1313 I to loved the valentines like we exchanged in school. Very memorable.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

ghouls forever!!!!! thank you kmeyer ! i loved the little exchange card! 
looking forward to more cards!!!!
is there a rotten egg card exchange also?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Rotting egg exchange sounds like fun! Stinky fun! Lol

I received cards from kmeyer and just whisper today! Thanks! I have to decide where to display my cute little spider! It will make me smile every time I see it!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a very very nice card from Saki today. At first I thought you made that and BOY was I impressed. But I still love it just the same. So cute and I love the message. I also liked the matching envelope.

Kmeyer, my gummy is on my microwave. I stand there and poke it while I wait for my food to cook. LOL.

I am displaying my cards on the inside of my front door this year. That way everyone can see them when they leave.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> Today I received my card from kmeyer. It is so cute and reminded me of grade school when we exchanged cards. Still today when I see them in the stores I want to grab a box and send them to somebody. Thanks for the happy memory.


That's EXACTLY the vibe I was going for, so I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> I got my cards mailed yesterday, all except the Canada one. I needed a special stamp for that one. I got it mailed today.
> I received 2 cards today from kmeyers. monster high! I love monster high. if I had money, I'd buy up a heap load of monster high dolls. they are so cool looking, and the other card, well, that gel bug cling is adorning my car window. good thing I read...do not eat, gel cling. I thought it was a yummy gummy at first. lol. thank you guys for the cute cards


I'm glad you liked them! I just found out about the whole Monster High thing last year - yeah, I don't have kids, so I'm usually the last to find out about toy crazes - and they look so cool! 'Course, I just sat there wondering, "Why didn't they have cool stuff out like this when I was a kid?" LOL


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> is there a rotten egg card exchange also?


i second this - that would be awesome!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been remiss in posting which cards I've received - sorry 'bout that - so here's my catch-up.....

stinkerbell n frogprince - the cover is so beautiful! & heck yes I saved the confetti - what a lovely touch! thank you!
pumpkinking30 & pumpkinqueen29 - OMGthatsoneofmyfavoritescenesinoneofmyfavoritemoviesever!!! (translation: I loved it!) thank you!
justwhisper - if I had even a third of your creativity, I'd be dangerous! lol it is so cute - & the ghosts were a nice touch....thank you!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We received a couple of cards today but I am waiting until the king gets home from school so he can have the joy of opening them. 

Kmeyer1313 we are glad you loved the card. The king came up with it, I helped assemble and made the address labels lol.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got a purrrrfect cattine card today from just whisper, thank you its so neat! you are very creative!
p.s.
the kitties love the feather ;}


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I received Hallowmas's card today! what a cute little jack o'lantern heart! Love it! 

Love all the cards I've gotten so far!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a beautifully spooky card from Hallowmas. Thanks for meowing at me. I love it when you meow back. LOL. The graphic is really cool. And thanks for the cute message. I liked all the cute little stickers on the outside. Thank you.

kmeyer, thank you for the nice compliment. I am excited you liked it so much.

hallowmas, thank you and I am so glad your kitties are also enjoying it. When you said feather I knew exactly which one I sent you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got 3 cards today. 
I got one from booswife, I love it, very prettily made. I liked your label too. I carefully removed it and reapplied it under your name. I tried to save the heart stamp too, but no luck. thank you very much. 
hallomas is the second card I received. it not just zazzles, it dazzles. very pretty card, and I like your label too. it was harder to get off, but I did it. and then there's this cute zazzle stamp, and these cute little stickers. oh my, I got them all. heck, if I could have pulled off the beware, I would have. thank you very much too.
and then I got a sweet card from hostess with the mostess. I mean really sweet. and such pretty glitter hearts. did you make this? it is spooktaculer. thank you thank you. very nice


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The cards we got today were from Hallomas and booswife02 thank you so much very nice.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is what I think of when I saw Monster High. I would of had everything of them. I have a son so no girls for me to buy them.


kmeyer1313 said:


> I'm glad you liked them! I just found out about the whole Monster High thing last year - yeah, I don't have kids, so I'm usually the last to find out about toy crazes - and they look so cool! 'Course, I just sat there wondering, "Why didn't they have cool stuff out like this when I was a kid?" LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the cards are done. they just need to be mailed.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got more cards over the past couple of days... The lovely memories of school valentines from Kmeyers1313. Love the front of hallowmas's card.. yes we must keep Halloween in our hearts. Just Whisper's nearly stain glass looking card... like wow. And Booswife02 went above and beyond and sent a separate card to me and one to Frog... Frog got a nice bat and I got the cool skulls... and hey the red paper dollie almost made it through the mail unscathed. 

Thanked but didn't describe my cards from the Pumpkinking and Queen... The Frankenstein Couple is great, And Saki Girl ok what the secret to getting the fantastic Spider web INSIDE the envelope????


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I got a yummy looking card from hostesswiththemostess. Lots of cakes and big monster eating a cookie. Happy valentines to you too nicole.

I am always surprised how some people get their cards in a couple days and others take a week or more. I know distance plays some part, but that is such a variation. Of course when I lived in SD you couldn't even get overnight delivery. It took 2 days. Seriously. LOL.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got more cards - yay!

hostesswiththemostess - I love it - I kept poking the little hearts! lol thank you
booswife02 - how cute! I love that little guy - I'm glad I wasn't the only one going for the school vibe!  thank you!
hallowmas - omg! where has this pumpkin cult been all my life? so cool - thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hope some of you start getting my cards soon.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I received a card from hostesswiththemostess today! I also got all my cards hung up in the kitchen so I can appreciate them while I am crafting my reaper gifts!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another one from HWTM ! thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I just finished my valentines, they will go in the mail in the morning, hopefully everyone will get them by Friday. So far I have received cards from hallorenescene, Just Whisper and booswife02. I love them all, thank you so much!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

boy do I have some great valentines! Im doing the same beautiful nightmare, I hung them on my kitchen door so I can see them while im making things for my victim, also everytime I walk by I smile so its nice....

PumpkinKing and Queen I just love the Frankensteins! and super love the rose paper that my pic is on!

kmeyer Im so happy you found Monster High, I just love them!! im lucky and have an excuse to buy them, my daughter loves em! I also put my little spider guy on my fridge

StinkerBell and Frog Prince, Red and Black, my favorite colors and love the vampire lips!

Hallowmas I super love that heart shaped jack o lantern!! whats more hallontines than that!

hostesswiththemostess I love all of the stickers!

and last but certainly not least Just Whisper I just freaking love the kitty, sweet on the outside and nasty on the inside, love love love it! and beautiful penmanship....

Thank you all so much for the daily smiles


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Rotting egg exchange sounds like fun! Stinky fun! Lol
> 
> I received cards from kmeyer and just whisper today! Thanks! I have to decide where to display my cute little spider! It will make me smile every time I see it!



Maybe we could do decorate any kind of egg, spooky style, some could do paper eggs or cards and others may choose to do plastic easter eggs...I can think of some cool ideas with mod podge and spooky easter eggs, maybe the only rules are it has to be an egg or egg shaped


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dbrunner got a card from me...I'm doing a happy dance.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

My cards are going out tomorrow...I am so sorry for the delay!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I received cards from Arianella and booswife


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got cards today from Hallowmas (love the jackolantern) and beautiful nightmare (awesome). Thanks!! I took mine to the post office today, fingers crossed that they get there in time.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We got cards from Dontblink, hallownecence, beautifulnightmare and Araianella. Thank you so much. We really are enjoying halotines.


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

I got my first three cards today - yay!! What a great way to brighten up a very grey, rainy day 

-Hallowmas - very cool card. I had never heard of the Cult of the Great Pumpkin before (until someone else mentioned it above - after receiving one of your cards, I assume)! Oh, and I'm definitely saving all those cute little stickers!
-Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - love the spooky photo (and the confetti)!
- Pumpkinqueen29 & pumpkinking30 - the Frankensteins are awesome!

Thanks to all!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

booswife...I love the pretty heart with the spider on it. But I laughed so hard when I read the verse. LOL. Brilliant. Thanks.

beautifulnightmare... You are quite the artist. I love your card but I am disappointed that you only ALMOST love me as much as zombies love brains. Awesome card. Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haha pumpkinqueen, now I feel better for writing halloweenqueen and halloweenking [sorry about that], instead of pumpkinqueen and pumpkinking, you just misspelled my name. lol. hey, I did spell it right on your cards? right? if not I will send you guys new ones.
Arianella, I got your fabulous card today. thank you very much. 
I have all my cards displayed on a dresser by my computer. that way I can look at them while I write on this thread.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all you **Biters! Getting Valentines is fun, right!?!? So great to see that many are already arriving and in good time to help warm things up with little bites and bits of fun. For those that are slackers (and we know who we are… **) get thee to the post office! If you are ice/snow bound - stay cool about being safe and do the best you can to get your greetings out to your personal Fang Club. 

I have received several cards already and have placed them in a little Pile of Love since I wait to open mine on the 14th. You? 

Bug hugs and BOO to all who are participating! When it comes to Vampire Valentines, keep on biting!

**BOO!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, never though of waiting for the day. I've been opening them as they arrive.
I got 3 today. 
beautiful nightmare. man, I hope you had a heart stamp, otherwise you put in some time doing all those little hearts. very cutely made card. THANKS
scareme, that is the second sweet card I got. why, your not scary at all. thank you for the sweet card.
don't blink, that is an adorable little batty card. and you gave the spiders, skulls, and webs confetti, right? there is really no where on that card to glue the confetti. so I think I will use it to dress up a potion bottle. it is very cute stuff. and your balloon I blew up, I let it go, and my cat went wild. I think he played with the balloon for half an hour. I have some cat nip left. I think I will put some cat nip down, blow up the balloon, and let him get crazy.


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> and you gave the spiders, skulls, and webs confetti, right? there is really no where on that card to glue the confetti. so I think I will use it to dress up a potion bottle. it is very cute stuff. and your balloon I blew up, I let it go, and my cat went wild.


Alas, no - I don't get to take credit for the confetti and balloon, but they sound fun! 

I never thought of saving mine until the 14th, either ... but now I wish I had!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i'll try this again, scareme, thank you for the confetti and balloon. I opened them before I went to work, then put them all in an envelope to keep them from getting lost in my car. when I got home and took them out, somehow the confetti and balloon were loose, so I took a bad stab at where they came from. sorry, and thank you for them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got the absolutely cutest bat card from dontblink! charming! I love it!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been opening as they arrive too, they are displayed in my dining room for all to see!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my card from dbruner! my daughter loved all the confetti.!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I sure didn't see that coming. Thanks dbruner! I loved the confetti. It was fun. And went perfectly with the adorable cupid card.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Has no one received a valentine from me? There was an issue at the post office Monday but I thought it was resolved. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a valentine from kmeyer1313 today, I love the spider! Thanks so much! I'm glad you guys liked the confetti.

Happy Valentines Day to everyone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a very cute voodoo valentine today. I just love it. thanks spooky mchoo. 
and I got a lovely cupid valentine from dbruner, love it too. thanks
wow, so many wonderful valentines. I'm loving them all.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Spooky McWho said:


> Has no one received a valentine from me? There was an issue at the post office Monday but I thought it was resolved. Fingers crossed.


I have not gotten mine yet, Spooky. I hope the PO didn't lose them.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got bunches of them :
scareme really cute bear card
beautifulnightmare almost loves me more than zombies love brains! (great artwork)
araniella love the black heart!
hallorenescene how did you know i loved harrypotter and magic!
booswife02 very cute heart dollie with spiders
dontblink how did you know that bats were 2nd to cats to me! 
dbruner very cute cupid heart card and confettii
spookymcwho the very neat voodoo doll with a pin thru the heart

thank you all my HF fiends!!! i love them all... and Yes lets do a rotten egg exchange either egg shaped cards or the plastic eggs.
i have my cards displayed in the living room ill post pictures soon


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We just got a really cute card from Spookybella. We to did not think to wait until today, our thought being time to enjoy them as they are rolling in.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Spookybella, your card is crazy cool. I can't imagine how many hands you had to cut out, though. Whew. But i love it. Very creepy.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got cards today from Stinkerbell and Frog Prince (beautiful and creepy all at once), and also hostesswiththemostess (just beautiful!)! Thanks!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay guys I finally gotten my cards mailed yesterday or the day before. SO keep an eye out.
I want to thanks beautifulnightmare, scareme, dbruner, booswife02, hostesswiththemostess, araniella, don't blink, spooky mcwho, just whisper, kmeyer1313, and stinkerbell and the frog price. They are great and creativity cards. I am waiting for three more cards in the mail


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookybella, I got your card today. that is a wonderful card. besides the design, even the colors are pretty. 
I only have 4 more to receive. looking forward to them


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING I got your hilarious card today. I love the picture of you and Larry. Very menacing. LOL. Thanks..


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Spooky McWho said:


> Has no one received a valentine from me? There was an issue at the post office Monday but I thought it was resolved. Fingers crossed.


We received your card today SpookyMcWHo. very cute.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a really cool valentine from spookybella977 today, love the eye! Thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, your card is awesome. does larry even know yet? you give him a surprise valentine? lol. I loved it. thamk you
the propfinder, I got your card today as well. the minion! very cute. a lot of people love the minion. thank you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I explain and show him the picture Mom (SIlver Lady) took. He thought it was funny and great.



hallorenescene said:


> nowhining, your card is awesome. does larry even know yet? you give him a surprise valentine? lol. I loved it. thamk you
> the propfinder, I got your card today as well. the minion! very cute. a lot of people love the minion. thank you.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am very happy some of you have received my card and Liked it too!!!!  I hope everyone receives the card I sent!!!! 

Thank you so much to everyone who exchanged cards with me, it was such a special addition to this Valentines day!!!! I had a great time opening up all the cards!!!!! 

Pumpkingking30 & Pumpkingqueen29 thank you I love the card w/ Frankenstein & Bride....one of the best couples ever!!!! 
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince thank you!!! Love the fang lips & tombstones!!! 
Just Whisper love the ghost one the envelope and LOVE Sylvester the cat!!! too cute!!! thank you!
Kmeyer thank you for the bug & monster high valentines!!! love them!
hostesswiththemostess love the little monster and all the hearts!!!! thank you! 
Hallowmas love the heart jackolantern and the zazzle candycorn stamp is so cute!!! thank you!
hallorenescene thank you for the harry potter valentine love how its metallic!!!
Don't Blink LOVE the bat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you!!!
Nowhining & Silverlady spooky card!!!!! LOL! Love it!!!!! thank you!
Scareme love the confetti & Card!!!!!!!!! thank you for the balloon!!!
dbruner LOVE the cupid!! thank you so much!!!!
Araniella great card!!! I love the heart & couple!!! thank you!!!
booswife I love the card!!! the doiley & spider are awesome! thank you! 
beautifulnightmare thank you so much!! Love the card you made me!!!!

Can't wait for next years Valentine exchange!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is so cool no whining of your mom to take that picture. thanks to both you guys for such a cute card. you peering over his shoulder kinda seals his fate, huh. lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

his fate was sealed the moment he met me. LOL!!!



hallorenescene said:


> that is so cool no whining of your mom to take that picture. thanks to both you guys for such a cute card. you peering over his shoulder kinda seals his fate, huh. lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

love your card nowhinning!
thank you spookybella!
i sure hope we do a rotten egg exchange!


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

More Valentines!!! (received on Friday, actually, so this is a bit behind):
-Arianella - those are the cutest ghosts and I admire your patience if you did sparkle glue spider webs on all your cards!
-hallorenescene - I'm a huge Harry Potter fan, so your card is perfect!
-hostesswiththemostess - such a sweet card! I love the stickers 
-kmeyer1313 - I'm going to put that gel cling bug up at work (I work with some entomologists, so it will fit right in!)

Thank you all for the wonderful cards!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok I've been a little busy and remiss on sending my thanks for my recent card arrivals... Been sorting through 90+ crates of Halloween and trying to organize the mess spread in several different places into one more central one... it's NOT working. But at least all the scene setters and add ons are in one place and all the light strings are mostly on the shelves, Bluckys are still in 3 different places oops 4 I just recalled the bunch in my son's old bedroom yiks... Now where to but all the props

So thanks to
DontBlink - Cute Batty
HostesswiththeMostess - Darling little monster
Hallorenescene - what's life without a little Pot-ter
Beautifulnightmare - Just what I need now more brains
Araniella - Nothings says love like webs, spiders and hearts
SpookyMcWho - PINS.... YEA
NOWHINING and Silver Lady - A little chopped heart... love it
dbruner - Frog let the confetti escape... Now the sofa shimmers

I think that's all the recent ones - Still awaiting 2 

Now did I read we're thinking of doing Rotten Eggs for Easter???


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got almost all my cards now (one left to go!) and they're all so wonderful - thanks everyone!

beautifulnightmare - it was so cute, & if you drew that brain, I'm jealous of your talent! 
nowhining & silver lady - LOL! great pose - what a scream!
spooky mcwho - i love the little voodoo dude - complete with pin! what a cool touch!
spookybella977 - that eye was staring at me when I opened the card - love it!
hallorenescene - love Harry Potter! 
araniella - the spiders are so adorable - & i love their web!
scareme - how cute is that innocent-looking kitty - until I see the message inside! LOL
dontblink - he is so cute, i just wanna hug him, but alas, he would be crushed....
dbruner - the little vampire heart cracked me up!

and if we do the rotten egg easter card exchange, i'm so ready for that too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

remember there will be no mail today due to holiday.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the cards. I've been sick, damn asthma, and haven't gotten all my cards sent out yet. I'm still planning on sending out the rest. You'll either have a late Valentine card, or the earliest 2015 Valentine card yet. 
But I've loved the cards I've received. They are my cheer up medicine. And there aren't near the side effects the steroids give me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i sure hope we can do a rotten egg/killer bunny exchange the easter(oster) stuff is out in stores now!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookybella977, we got your card today in the mail. CUTE!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Today I got DontBlink's fabulous bat card and NoWhining and Silver Lady's cool card, now I understand some of the previous comments!

I also got an envelope from Spooky McWho with a nice note from the postal service about damage en route (envelope was empty, but it rocked!)

Thanks to everyone, I love all of my valentines. I am also in for a rotten egg exchange.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

NOWHINING glad you liked it!!! 

Got a card from Spooky McWho it was opened but luckily the card was inside!!! thank you so much!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

if spooky mchoo was the one in the big brown envelope, mine was opened too, but my card was there. 
thanks everyone for the cards, my dresser is quite full. and your welcome to all the thank yous


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all -- just a quick note to tell everyone I truly love all the wonderful Valentines I received. I too have several more to mail out. I hope those that receive them so late will still enjoy them! Boo!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have two more that I am waiting to receive I believe. I really enjoyed the cards this year.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

i am still missing 4 at this point. i am 99 1/2% sure 2 are on the way. Not sure about the others. Not a big deal.

Thanks everyone for the very cool cards. It was great fun.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yes It was great fun.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I received a delightful minion card from propfinder!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I am still awaiting one card. it is from none other than the industrious leader of the valentine bites. haha Susie, I will enjoy your boo anytime.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Spookybella977 beautiful eyeing has arrived... got one I'm still waiting on...


----------



## DontBlink (Aug 10, 2006)

I got cards from Beautiful Nightmare, Spookybella977 and Spooky McWho (the pin made it through the border intact!). They're all so creative - thank you!!! And it's just as much fun to receive them after Valentine's Day as it was before


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a pic of all the cards I received except for the minion one. My on little minion ran off with it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I was hoping someone would post pics so I know what goes on with these.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got my last card today. it is the cutest cat from a very boo tiful cat. thanks Susie and back at you.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well Hallow to all ye February Minions! For those lost loves still awaiting their Vampire Valentines to bite their mailboxes - take heart! (no literally...take a heart...put it in a jar... and into the laboratory it goes, right?! LOL) Well --- do be a bit more patient as the month of February STILL has a few daze left to go!! 

It has been especially fun for me to receive so many handmade cards this year! Every one of them is absolutely beautiful! I realize the time and attention everyone gave to participating this year - whether handmade or store-bought. (and the cost of postage can set you back a few martinis worth of Happy Hours - or visa versa --- LOL) 

Thank you to all the ones that shared the love with me personally - and to everyone who gave it a good bite. This is why we LOVE our Halloween Forum fiends, right!?! It is especially fun to see the ones that come from so far away! I realized that I may have sent one of mine to Canada with insufficient postage. If it comes back - I will be all the more eager to make up for it and will likely send something extra special. 

Here's to all the lovers and biters in the bunch and to the fun we have all enjoyed this Valentine season. Really, when you think about it, EACH day SHOULD be Valentines Day, full of love and good wishes for all. If not - just drive a stake through it and carry on! *BOO!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo, I received a beautiful card in the mail today, complete with a yummy pack of tea. It is a variety I have never tried so I am looking forward to it. Thank you for the very wonderful card and it was really fun to still get mail after V-Day.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo, I got your card just the other day and I got to make sure Silver Lady (Mom) does not steal my tea.... I know you sent two, but you got to understand. we are tea freaks. LOL!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you HallowSusieBoo for the card and the tea! yummy


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got my last valentine this week from hallowsusieboo - thank you! I attached my pics of how I hung up my cards this year - though they're coming down tomorrow, they'll certainly be treasured! thank you all for making my valentine's day that much more special!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a beautiful card from SusieBoo yesterday. Thanks so much and I can't wait to try the tea!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i also got my last bite from susieboo thnak you so muck everyone!!!!
killer bunny / rotten egg cards exchange!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kmeyer, thanks for showing your cards


----------

